# Plow on loader arms of compact tractor??



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Does anyone here run a compact tractor (40+ hp) with a 7' plow on the loader arms??

I've got a 45 hp Kubota that I'm thinking about putting a plow on, but there's two ways to go.

Either put it on the loader arms much like a skid steer, or take the loader arms off and put a whole new "subframe" under the tractor.

Now I use this tractor for the loader with doing fire wood as well, so if I go the second route, then I'll have to be swapping equipment quite a bit, as in the arms and subframe, whereas if I just put the plow on the loader arms, it's all quick-tatch.

Anyone have any issues with bending arms or tearing out drive systems??

The plow will either have a trip edge or trip moldboard, so it's not like it's completely solid.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

A friend of mine has a 45 hp Kubota with the factory Alo loader and he has ran a 8 ft skid pusher mounted on the quick tach for 3 years with no problems. I wouldn't run a bucket mount pusher. An 8 or 9 ft angle blade would be fine on the loader too. If you are an animal on equipment, build a harness for your tractor. It's a PITA to try and straighten a loader and they are never like new again. Trust me I know!!


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

yes, for that size blade and light work, it's no problem.

Just remember a few things. You are moving the balance point way out in front of the tractor. so it changes the stress points. The loader is made to carry the weight in the bucket, but the weight of the plow will be about 3' past that because of your a frame.

I don't reccomend this setup for heavy commercial stuff, but mainly because it's hard on the loader pins.

If you do make a frame run it all the way back to your drawbar. But it's overkill for that tractor.

As for the plow setup, they are easy to make. Remove pump and electrics and plumb your angle cylinder right into your remotes. All you need is in and out for left and right, use the loader arms for stacking.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

My Kubota dealer has a setup that'll go on the end of the loader arms for $1900, or a Kubota setup where it will mount on it's own subframe for $3000.

This is where I'm trying to figure out what to do.

It'll be used to plow a gas station, 2 strip malls and a bank, about 6 hours of work for a 2-4" snowstorm.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I would go frame mounted plow if i where you. I had a loader mounted plow first then went to a frame mount on my kubota. I torqued the loader arms when hitting a curb during a storm. It took a porta power and a chain to straighten it back out.


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

I have an 06 JD 4720 with factory cab and 400X loader. I am buying the Skid steer quick tach for the front of it and then buying an 8' Pusher for it....Looks and sounds like a great setup for this year, but only time will tell......Also plan on putting an 8' Rear blade on the back to get up next to curbs....


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

Buyin my pusher this week.....any new updates I should know about.....


----------



## lamarbur (Jan 17, 2003)

I have had several tractors over the years all with plows off the loader arms, I do my driveway (1600 ft) and ocassionally open the entrance to a large truck parking facility dwon the street, Of course I know every little detail about each property and there are no "surprises like new curbs) that bother me.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

lamarbur;429580 said:


> I have had several tractors over the years all with plows off the loader arms, I do my driveway (1600 ft) and ocassionally open the entrance to a large truck parking facility dwon the street, Of course I know every little detail about each property and there are no "surprises like new curbs) that bother me.


is that a L48? Where did you get the cab? what model plow is that? I have a L48 too and I almost had a heart attack when I found a hard shell cab was $5,000. I was thinking about making a 8' meyers or western blade setup for the quick-tach. I think it would be better to have a full trip versus a blade trip on the tractor to reduce the risk of torquing the arms.


----------



## lamarbur (Jan 17, 2003)

It is an L 48 that I have had jsut over three years, The cab was made for me in Windham CT at a small sheet metal shop., The plow is a power angle Diamond, 7 1/2 ft with skid steer hook up.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

in general how do you like pushing with the machine? I'm not going to be using my day to day in the winter but I think it would make a great blizzard push-back machine even with just a regular or high volume-light materials bucket.


----------



## lamarbur (Jan 17, 2003)

very happy with the L48. Have close to 600 hours on it, and like the energizer bunny, it keeps going and going


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Iamarbur- I am real jealous. That is a great looking setup w/ great pics! The snow and mountains in the background makes our cornfields look pretty boring. Nice looking rig!


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Little bigger than a compact but I have a NH TN55 (45hp) with a 10' pusher (one slightly tweeked arm) that is excellent for parking lots. Not to big with great visability.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

trust me if jd dave says it's fine..it's fine 

i have no worries with a plow on loader we have a 6010 NH with a 10' viking it is heavy (old military 6X6) plow and Dave says it's fine so i Hung it and we'll get to try it this year hopefullypayup


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

ppandr;431491 said:


> Little bigger than a compact but I have a NH TN55 (45hp) with a 10' pusher (one slightly tweeked arm) that is excellent for parking lots. Not to big with great visability.


So I have a Deere 4720 with a loader and am putting a box on the front of it. Now I need to know if I should get an 8' or a 10' ??? I need to get the most out of this thing for plowin. I have loaded tires and am going to put an 8' grader blade on the back with weights on it also.....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

For a 58 hp tractor the 10 ft pusher might be a little big on the loader. I know you want to be productive as you can but if something breaks, you have nothing. I wonder if someone makes a 9 ft.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Blake. You are going to have your tractor the same way mine is. Copy Cat!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ne way, I have an 8ft on front, 4 rear tire weights and an 8ft Rear blade. With our winters and our tractors 8ft is the way to go.

Did you end up getting that protech you were telling me about?

Peterbilt


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

A bade on the loader arms will work just fine, as long as it is treated as if the operator is paying for the repairs! Personally, i think a pusher would be easier on the loader than a blade, simply because of the uniform pressure and stress acorss the loader. To make sure I didn't damage the loader, i chose a blade that would give before the loader! For my machine, i used a snowbear personal plow. It works great with my accounts. Now, however, i use the blower most of the time.
-Miketymusic


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice set-up there Mike !!

Good to see another example of what a "whimpy, cheesy, piece of &%#$" can actually do in the real world......refering to the SnowBear of course !!

Nice action shot of the blower too.


----------



## lamarbur (Jan 17, 2003)

that plow sticks "wayyyyyyyy" out there on that 5030. Why are the mounting arms so long? With that kind of spread one would have to be double carefull.. I have a Diamond brand 7 1/2 and it is close up to my loader arms


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks Rip T! believe it or not it withstood 3 years of being mounted on a F-250 PSD and held up great! I;ve NEVER had any problems with it, and it's been used for alot more than it was designed.
lamarbur- I've never had any problems. I can push 1.5' of tough snow with it, even at full angle, and i never have any kind of traction problems or anything. The tractor turns extremely tight, I can run circles around trucks any day. Not to mention, if i'm around cars, fences, etc. you can just lift the loader to clear everything! You can even pivot on one rear tire with the brake applied and the weight of the blower on the back. 
I find the Ag tires are far better than Ind. tires in the snow and mud, although they do wear quick. 
Another advantage of having the plow that far out- it stacks as well as a full-size backhoe!
-Miketymusic


----------



## Naudi2u (Jan 1, 2006)

Here is mine out cleaning up today. NH TC45D.


----------

